# Elimination Game



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Hey Ho


Neues spiel: Elimination Game  


 Unten ist eine Liste von mehr oder weniger berühmten persönlichkeiten - die jeder kennt, denke ich.  

 Kopiert die Liste von der Person vor euch und gebt NUR einer einzigen person, die ihr mögt einen + Punkt, und ebenfalls nur einer einzigen Person, die ihr nicht mögt, zieht ihr einen punkt ab... 
 also ändert ihr bei insgesamt nur 2 personen die punktezahl... 
 jede person hat zu beginn 10 punkte ...  
 wer 0 punkte hat - wird rausgeschmissn ! 
 wer am ende übrig bleibt ist - logischerweise - am beliebtesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*PS: IHR DÜRFT PRO TAG NUR EINMAL ELIMINIEREN!!! * 


 Obama 10 
 Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 10 
 Tom Cruise 10 
 Paris Hilton 10 
 Brad Pitt 10 
 Anne Will (Tagesthemen-Moderatorin^^) 10 
 Günther Jauch 10 
 Johnny Depp 10 
 Orlando Bloom 10 
 Claudia Schiffer 10 
 Anthony Kiedis (= Sänger der red hot chili peppers) 10 
 Bart Simpson 10 
 Harry Potter 10 
 Heidi Klum 10 
 Angela Merkel 10 
 sido 10 
 Diddl-maus 10 
 michael Ballack 10 
 Thomas Gottschalk 10 
 Spiderman 10 
 das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
 spongebob 10 
 paul mcCartney (= beatle^^) 10 
 garfield 10 
 bushido 10 
 der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
 ronaldinho 10 
 angelina jolie 10 
 hannibal lecter 10 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 10 

 so jetz reichts ^^ also los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !  
 *gespannt bin wer übrig bleibt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Obama 10 
 Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 9
 Tom Cruise 10 
 Paris Hilton 10 
 Brad Pitt 10 
 Anne Will (Tagesthemen-Moderatorin^^) 10 
 Günther Jauch 10 
 Johnny Depp 10 
 Orlando Bloom 10 
 Claudia Schiffer 10 
 Anthony Kiedis (= Sänger der red hot chili peppers) 10 
 Bart Simpson 10 
 Harry Potter 10 
 Heidi Klum 10 
 Angela Merkel 10 
 sido 10 
 Diddl-maus 10 
 michael Ballack 10 
 Thomas Gottschalk 10 
 Spiderman 10 
 das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
 spongebob 10 
 paul mcCartney (= beatle^^) 10 
 garfield 10 
 bushido 10 
 der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
 ronaldinho 10 
 angelina jolie 10 
 hannibal lecter 10 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 11


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Obama* 10*
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) *9*
Tom Cruise *10*
Paris Hilton *10*
Brad Pitt* 10*
Anne Will (Tagesthemen-Moderatorin^^) *10*
Günther Jauch *10*
Johnny Depp *10*
Orlando Bloom *10*
Claudia Schiffer *10*
Anthony Kiedis (= Sänger der red hot chili peppers)* 10*
Bart Simpson *10*
Harry Potter *10*
Heidi Klum *10*
Angela Merkel *10*
sido *10*
Diddl-maus *10*
michael Ballack *10*
Thomas Gottschalk *10*
Spiderman *10*
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf *10*
spongebob *10*
paul mcCartney (= beatle^^) *10*
garfield *10*
bushido* 9*
der kinder-schokolade-günter *10*
ronaldinho *10*
angelina jolie *10*
hannibal lecter *10*
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) *12*


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 8
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will (Tagesthemen-Moderatorin^^) 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis (= Sänger der red hot chili peppers) 10
Bart Simpson 11
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 10
sido 10
Diddl-maus 10
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney (= beatle^^) 10
garfield 10
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 12


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 7 (*-1*)
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will (Tagesthemen-Moderatorin^^) 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis (= Sänger der red hot chili peppers) 10
Bart Simpson 11
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 10
sido 11  (*+1* - faszinierender Mensch)
Diddl-maus 10
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney (= beatle^^) 10
garfield 10
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 12


----------



## Der Eisenharte (11. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 6
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will (Tagesthemen-Moderatorin^^) 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis (= Sänger der red hot chili peppers) 10
Bart Simpson 12
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 10
sido 11 
Diddl-maus 10
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney (= beatle^^) 10
garfield 10
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 12


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 6
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 12
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 10
sido 11
Diddl-maus 10
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 11 *(+1)* (ich mein den garfield aus den comics, nicht den ausem film)
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9 *(-1)*
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 12


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 5
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 10
sido 11
Diddl-maus 10
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 11
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9 
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 12


----------



## mookuh (11. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 4
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 10
sido 11
Diddl-maus 10
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 11
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 13


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

bämbäm gleich geht er dooooowwn


Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 3 (-1)
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 11 (+1)
sido 11
Diddl-maus 10
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 11
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 13


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

slurm schrieb:


> bämbäm gleich geht er dooooowwn



ogogogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 2 (-1)
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 11 
sido 11
Diddl-maus 10
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 11
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 14 (+1)


----------



## sympathisant (12. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 2
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
*Diddl-maus 9 (-1)*
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 11
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
*Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 15 (+1)*


----------



## mookuh (12. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 1 (-1)
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9 
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 11
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 16 (+1)


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Januar 2010)

Muss ... unter ... drücken ... das ... meisste ... zu .... tö.....ten ....arrgh


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Muss ... unter ... drücken ... das ... meisste ... zu .... tö.....ten ....arrgh



Tu es! Dann bist du ein Held!


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Bill (von Tokio Hotel) 0 (-1) Da geht er down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11 (+1)
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9 
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 11
bushido 9
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 16 

(Die Zahl der Leute in der Liste denen ich -1 geben würde überwiegt deutlich...)


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9 
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12 (+)
bushido 8 (-)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 16


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12 
bushido 7 (-)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 17 (+)


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will *9* (-)
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum *11* (+)
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12 
bushido 7 (-)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 17 (+)


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 9 Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp *11* (+)
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 11 
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk *9* (-)
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12 
bushido 7 (-)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 17 (+)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 9 *(-1)*
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 9 
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 11
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 11 *(+1)*
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12
bushido 7
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 17


----------



## mookuh (13. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 8 (-1)
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 9
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 11
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12
bushido 7
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 18 (+1)


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 9
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 11
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12
bushido 6* (-1)*
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 19 *(+1)*


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8 *(-1)*
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 11
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14 *(+1)*
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12
bushido 6 
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 19


----------



## jeef (13. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 8
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8 
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 11
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14 
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10 (-1)
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12
bushido 6 
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 20 (+1)


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

Obama 9 (-1)
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 8
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8 
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 11
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14 
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10 
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 (+1)
bushido 6 
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 20


----------



## Petanos (14. Januar 2010)

Obama 9 
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 8
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8 
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 11
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14 
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10 
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 5 (-1)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 21 (+1)


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Obama 9 
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 8
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 12
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 4
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 21


----------



## Quana (15. Januar 2010)

Obama 9 
Tom Cruise 10
*Paris Hilton 7 (-1)*
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
*Johnny Depp 13 (+1)*
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 4
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 21


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Januar 2010)

Obama 9 
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 6 (-1) 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 13 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 4
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 22 (+1)


----------



## Exicoo (15. Januar 2010)

Obama 9 
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton *5 (-)*
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 13 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 4
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho *10 (+)*
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 22


----------



## Doppelklaus (18. Januar 2010)

Obama 9 
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 4 (-)
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 13 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 4
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 23(+)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Januar 2010)

Obama 9 
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3 (-1)
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 13 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 4
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 24 (+1)


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Obama 10 (+1)
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 13 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 11
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 3 (-1)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy)


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 14 (+1)
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 10 (-1)
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 3
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy)


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 15 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 9
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 3 (-1)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10 (+1)
Peter Griffin (Family Guy)


----------



## CharlySteven (19. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 15 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 9
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 (-1)
spongebob 10 (+1)
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 13 
bushido 3 
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 9(-1)
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 15 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 9
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 10 
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14 (+1)
bushido 3 
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25 
[/font]


----------



## michael92 (19. Januar 2010)

Obama 10..............+
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 15 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 9
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 10 
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14 (+1)
bushido 2.....................-
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 16 (+1)
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 8 (-1)
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 10 
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido 2
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 16
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 15 (+1)
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 8
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 10 
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido 2
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9 (-1)
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## Shaila (20. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 16
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 (+1)
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 7 (-1)
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 10 
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido 2
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## Crystania (20. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9 *-1
* Johnny Depp 16
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 7 
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 11 *+1*
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido 2
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9*
* Johnny Depp 16
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 
Harry Potter 12 *+1*
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 7 
sido 9 *-1*
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido 2
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9*
* Johnny Depp 17 (+1)
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 
Harry Potter 12 
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 6 (-1)
sido 9
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido 2
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## freezex (21. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 16 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 8 
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 10 
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido 1 (-1)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 26 (+1)


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2010)

Freezex, deine liste ist falsch. Du musst immer die vom letzten Post kopieren.


----------



## Crystania (22. Januar 2010)

Hab mal die von Meneleus01 genommen.

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9*
* Johnny Depp 17 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 
Harry Potter 12 
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 5 (-1)
sido 9
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 11 (+1)
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido 2
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## michael92 (22. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10*
*Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9*
*Johnny Depp 17 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 
Harry Potter 12 
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 5
sido 9
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 11
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11 *(+1)*
garfield 14
bushido 1 *(-1)*
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 25


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

/schäm
Gut hast du das mit dem falschen post gemerkt (frag mich nicht wie ich das geschafft habe, spielsystem war mir eigentlich klar)
so die liste muss jetzt aber stimmen

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10*
*Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9*
*Johnny Depp 17 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 
Harry Potter 12 
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 5
sido 9
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 11
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11 
garfield 14
bushido 0 *(-1)  (Rauswurf)*
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 26 *(+1)*


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129239-entwickler-elimination/

Ist dasselbe in grün.


----------



## Shaila (22. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...er-elimination/
> 
> Ist dasselbe in grün.



Und weiter?

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10*
*Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9*
*Johnny Depp 18 (+1)
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 
Harry Potter 12 
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 4 (-1)
sido 9
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 11
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11 
garfield 14
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 26


----------



## Asayur (22. Januar 2010)

Obama 10Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 16
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 14
Harry Potter 11
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 8 
sido 10
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 
spongebob 10 
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 14
bushido  *1 (-1)*
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) *26 (+1)*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2010)

Asayur auch falsche liste^^

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19 *(+1)*
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 4
sido 9
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10 *-1*
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 14
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 26


----------



## nitroom (23. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 4
sido 9
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 14
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 27 [/font]


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 4
sido 9
Diddl-maus 8* (-1)*
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 14
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 28* (+1) *


----------



## Shaila (23. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 3 (-1)
sido 9
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 14
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 29 (1 +)


----------



## skyline930 (23. Januar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 2 (-1)
sido 9
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 14
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 30 (1 +)


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 2 
sido 9
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 30


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 1 (-1) (Flieg endlich raus!)
sido 9
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 31 (+1)


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 1 
sido 9
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8 (-1)
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 11
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 32 (+1)


----------



## freezex (25. Januar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel 1 
sido 8 *(-1)*
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 12 *(+1)
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 32


----------



## Shaila (25. Januar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Angela Merkel (-1) (Rauswurf! Yeah! Ziel erreicht!)
sido 8
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 12*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 33 (+1)


----------



## MrSocio (25. Januar 2010)

BÄM
Socio hit Angie with one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (26. Januar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9 (-1)
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 8
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 12*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 34 (+1)


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9 (-1)
Paris Hilton 3
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 7
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 12*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 35


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Paris Hilton 2 (1) (DIEEEEEEE)
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 7
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 12*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 36 (+1)


----------



## Shaila (1. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Paris Hilton 1 (-1) (Sich Vorposter anschließ!)
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 7
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 12*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 37 (+1) (Das ist ja eigentlich schon Rekordverdächtig)


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Paris Hilton 0 (-1) Asa trifft Dummheit kritisch, Hilton stirbt
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 19
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 7
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 9
spongebob 12*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 38 (+1) (Das wird ein Rekord^^)


----------



## inkomplex (3. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 (+1)
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 7
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 (-1)
spongebob 12*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 38


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16 (+1)
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 7 (-1)
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
spongebob 12*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 38[/font]


----------



## Soldier206 (3. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 6 (-1)
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
spongebob 13 (+1) obwohl patrick eig geiler ist^^*
*paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 38


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 5 (-1)
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
spongebob 13 
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
ronaldinho 10
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 39 (+1)


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 4 (-1)
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
spongebob 13 
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina jolie 10
Hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 40 (+1)


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 3 (-1)
Diddl-maus 8
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
spongebob 13 
paul mcCartney 11
garfield 15
der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina jolie 10
Hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 41 (+1)


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 2 (-1) 
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
Spongebob 14 (+1)
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina jolie 10
Hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 41


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Obama 9
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 1 (-1) 
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
Spongebob 14
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina jolie 10
Hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 42 (+1)


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 10
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 1 (-1) 
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
Spongebob 14
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina jolie 9
Hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 42 (+1) [/font]


----------



## Soldier206 (7. Februar 2010)

Obama 10
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
sido 0 (-1) TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT muhahahahahaha
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 8 
Spongebob 15 (+1)
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 42


----------



## TheGui (9. Februar 2010)

Obama 11 (+1)
Tom Cruise 9
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 (-1)
Spongebob 15 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 42


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (9. Februar 2010)

Obama 11 
Tom Cruise 8 (-1)
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 (+1)
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 42


----------



## Coomassie (10. Februar 2010)

Obama 11 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 9 (-1)
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 43 (+1)


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Februar 2010)

Obama 11 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 7 (-1)
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 44 (+1)


----------



## Leopoldhase (16. Februar 2010)

Obama 11 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6 (-1)
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 (+1)
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 44


----------



## gando66 (17. Februar 2010)

Obama 11 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6 (-1)
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 7 (-1)
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 45 (+1)


----------



## freezex (19. März 2010)

Obama 11 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 21 (+1)
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 6 (-1)
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 45


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Obama 11 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 5 (-1)
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 46 (+1)


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Obama 12 +1
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4 -1
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 47


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Obama 12 +1
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer *9*
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4 -1
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) *48*


----------



## Dweencore (21. März 2010)

Obama 12 +1
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer *8*
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4 -1
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) *49*


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Obama 12 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 8
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 6 *(-1)*
Spongebob 17
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 16 *(+1)*
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 49


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Obama 12 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 8
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 (-1) 
Spongebob 17
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 16 Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 50 (+1) [Peter Griffin for World Domination!!111]


----------



## Elnor (24. März 2010)

Obama 12 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 8
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 
Spongebob 18 +1
Paul mcCartney 10 (-1)
Garfield 16 Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 50


----------



## Dweencore (24. März 2010)

Obama 12 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer *7*
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 
Spongebob 18 
Paul mcCartney 10 
Garfield 16 Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) *51*


----------



## Eier raider (25. Juni 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Obama 12 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer *7*
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 
Spongebob 18 
Paul mcCartney 10 
Garfield 16 Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) *52*[/font]


----------



## Skatero (25. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 12 
Tom Cruise *7*
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 21
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 
Spongebob *19*
Paul mcCartney 10 
Garfield 16 Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 52[/font] [/font]


----------



## Zere (30. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 12 
Tom Cruise *7*
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 
Spongebob *19*
Paul mcCartney 10 
Garfield 16 Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 11
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 52[/font] [/font]


----------



## Fungor (30. Juni 2010)

Obama 12 
Tom Cruise *6 (-1)*
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 18 (+1)
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 
Spongebob *19*
Paul mcCartney 10 
Garfield 16 
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 11
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 52


----------



## Xenonalia (30. Juni 2010)

Obama 12 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 
Spongebob *18*
Paul mcCartney 10 
Garfield 16 
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 11
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 52


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juli 2010)

Obama 12 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17 
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9 
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5 
Spongebob *18*
Paul mcCartney 10 
Garfield 17 (+1)
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 9 (-1)
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 11
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 52


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

Obama 12
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 (-1)
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 19 (+1)
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 17 
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 11
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 52


----------



## Belty (6. Juli 2010)

Obama 12
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 -1
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 17 
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 +1
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 52


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

Obama 11 -1
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 17 
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 53 +1


----------



## Tragoile (6. Juli 2010)

Obama 10 -1
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 18 +1 
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 53


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juli 2010)

Obama 9 -1
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 19 +1 
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 53


Kann man so eig stehen lassen.

PS Family Guy NUR auf Englisch denn auf Deutsch ist es nicht lustig


----------



## dudubaum (11. Juli 2010)

Obama 8
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 4 -1
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 20
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 53 +1


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Obama 8
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 3 -1
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 20
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 +1
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 53


----------



## Dweencore (29. Juli 2010)

Obama 7 [-1]
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 3 
Michael Ballack 9
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 20
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 54 [+1]


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 3 
Michael Ballack 8 [-1]
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 20 [+1]
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 20
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 54


----------



## Soldus (1. August 2010)

Obama 8 [+1]
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 [-1]
Diddl-maus 3 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 5
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 20
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 54


----------



## freezex (13. August 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Diddl-maus 3 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 4 [-1]
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 20
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 13 [+1]
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 54


----------



## EisblockError (16. August 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Diddl-maus 3 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 3 [-1]
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21 [+1]
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 54


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Diddl-maus 1 (-2)
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 3 [-1]
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21 [+1]
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 54 [/font]


----------



## Exzelsor (16. August 2010)

Obama 9 *+1* 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Diddl-maus 0 *-1*
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 3
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 54


----------



## Resch (17. August 2010)

Obama 8 (-1) 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 9
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 3
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 10 (+1)
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 54


----------



## Slush (17. August 2010)

Obama 8 (-1) 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 3
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 10 (+1)
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 55


----------



## Resch (20. August 2010)

Obama 8 [-1]
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 3
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 11 [+1]
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 55


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 3
Spongebob 19 [-1]
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 11 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 56 [+1]


----------



## Tabuno (28. August 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 2 [-1]
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 11 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 57 [+1]


----------



## Bronzefisch (29. August 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 1 [-1]
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 11 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58 [+1]


----------



## Resch (30. August 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 17
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 0 [-1]
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 9 
Angelina Jolie 12 [+1]
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 18 [+1]
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 0 
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 10 
Ronaldinho 8 [-1]
Angelina Jolie 12 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58


----------



## Sagito (31. August 2010)

Tori Black


----------



## Resch (31. August 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 18 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 19 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9 [-1]
Ronaldinho 8 
Angelina Jolie 13 [+1]
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58


----------



## freezex (7. September 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 18 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 [+1]
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 8 [-1]
Ronaldinho 8 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58


----------



## Resch (8. September 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 [+1]
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 18 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 7 [-1]
Ronaldinho 8 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. September 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 20
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 [+1]
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 7
Ronaldinho 7 [-1]
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58


----------



## Resch (9. September 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 21 [+1]
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 6 [-1]
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 22 [+1]
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 5 [-1]
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 58


----------



## Resch (10. September 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 22 
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 4 [-1]
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 59 [+1]


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. September 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 23 [+1] 
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 3 [-1]
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 59


----------



## Bronzefisch (13. September 2010)

Obama 8 
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 24 [+1] 
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 2 [-1]
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 59


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Obama 8 [-1]
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 25
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 1
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 [+1]
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 59


----------



## Alion (16. September 2010)

Obama 8
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 25
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 21
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 60 (+1)

Der kinder-schokolade-günter 0 (-1) und weg!


----------



## Phash (16. September 2010)

Obama 8
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 25
Orlando Bloom 9 
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 60 (+1)


----------



## qwesen (18. September 2010)

Obama 8
Tom Cruise 7
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 26
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 61


----------



## EisblockError (18. September 2010)

garnicht mainstream alle hier...

Obama 8
Tom Cruise 6 [-1]
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 26
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10 [+1] 
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 7 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 61


----------



## Sunyo (25. September 2010)

Obama 8
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 61


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 62


----------



## Dweencore (15. Oktober 2010)

Obama 6
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 20 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63


----------



## Tragoile (15. Oktober 2010)

Obama 6
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 21
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11 
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 10
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 21
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 62


----------



## Gerti (16. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 62


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27
Orlando Bloom 9 (-)
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 19 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63(+)


----------



## Jengor (18. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 26 (-)
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 20 (+)
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63


----------



## Jengor (20. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 25 (-)
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 21 (+)
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63

Anscheinend will ja niemand


----------



## Mäuserich (21. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 26 (+)
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 7 (-)
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 26 (+)
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8 (-)
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63


----------



## Mäuserich (22. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27 (+)
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 7 (-)
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 6
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27 (+)
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 10
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 9
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8 (+)
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 5 (-)
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63


----------



## Lily:) (25. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 6
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27 
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 (+)
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8 (-)
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8 
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 5 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 63


----------



## Gnarl1337 (25. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 (-)
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 27 
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 (+)
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8 (-)
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 8 
Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 5 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 64 (+)[/font]


----------



## Mäuserich (25. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 28 (+)
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 7 (-)
 Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 5 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 64


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 29 (+)
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 6 (-)
 Spiderman 10
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 5 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 64


----------



## Jengor (26. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 28 (-)
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 6
 Spiderman 11 (+)
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 5 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 64


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 28 
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 6
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 4 (-) 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 65 (+)


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 29 (+)
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 5 (-)
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 4 (-) 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 65


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 29 
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 5 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 3 (-) 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 12 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 66 (+)


----------



## Gerti (28. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 29 
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 5 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 2 (-) 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 (+)
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 66


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 29 
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 5 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 1 (-) 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 67(+)

Den Ronaldinho schaffen wa!


----------



## Da_Villa (29. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 29 
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 4 (-)
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 1 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 68(+)


----------



## Mäuserich (29. Oktober 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30 (+)
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 (-)
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 1 
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 68


----------



## Jengor (1. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 3
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Ronaldinho 0 (-)
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 69 (+)

weg isser


----------



## Gerti (1. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 2 (-)
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 14 (+)
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 69


----------



## Wolfmania (2. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 (+)
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 (-)
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 69


----------



## Gerti (2. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 2 (-)
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 14 (+)
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 69


----------



## Wolfmania (3. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 (+)
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 22
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13 (-)
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 69


----------



## Talgur (28. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 8 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 (-)
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Angelina Jolie 13 
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 70 (+)


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 7 (-) 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Angelina Jolie 14 (+)
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 70


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 6
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 6 (-) 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 22
Angelina Jolie 14 (+)
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 71(+)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (29. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 5 (-)
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 6
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23 (+ weil heute Montag ist)
Angelina Jolie 14
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 71


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 4 (-)
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 6
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 14
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 72 (+)


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 4 
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 21 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 5 (-)
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 (+)
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 72


----------



## Gerti (30. November 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 3 (-)
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 (+)
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 72


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 2 (-)
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 30
 Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 8
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73 (+)


----------



## Euphemia (1. Dezember 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 2
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 31 (+)
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 7 (-)
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 11 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 1 (-)
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 31 
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 7 
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 (+) 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73 

Die Gesamtpunktzahl stimmt übrigens nich mehr. Ich habe bereits Wahlbeobachter der UN benachrichtigt.


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 7
Tom Cruise [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]2 (-)
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 32 
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 7 
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 (+) 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73 [/font]


----------



## legend codename (6. Mai 2011)

Obama 7
Tom Cruise 2
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 33 (+) 
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 6 (-) 
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73


----------



## LeWhopper (7. Mai 2011)

Obama 7
*Tom Cruise 1 (-)*
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 33
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 6
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 13
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2011)

Obama 7
*Tom Cruise 0 (-)*
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 33
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 6
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
*Hannibal Lecter 14 (+)*
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Obama 7
*Tom Cruise 1 (-)*
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
*Johnny Depp 34*
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 6
Michael Ballack 5 
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 14 (+)
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73 [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]weg is Tommy[/font]


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Mai 2011)

Obama 7
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
*Johnny Depp 34 (+)*
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 11 
Heidi Klum 6
Michael Ballack 5 (-)
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 14
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 73


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 7
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 34
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
*Harry Potter 10 (-)*
Heidi Klum 6
Michael Ballack 5
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 14
*Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 74 (+)*[/font]


----------



## Dweencore (11. Mai 2011)

Obama 7
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 34
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
*Harry Potter 9 *
Heidi Klum 6
Michael Ballack 5
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
Hannibal Lecter 14
*Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 75*


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 7
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 34
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
*Harry Potter 8 *
Heidi Klum 6
Michael Ballack 5
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 
*Hannibal Lecter 15
*Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 75[/font]


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2011)

Obama 7
 Brad Pitt 11
 Anne Will 5 
 Günther Jauch 8
 Johnny Depp 34
 Orlando Bloom 9
 Claudia Schiffer 7
 Anthony Kiedis 11 
 Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 8 
* Heidi Klum 5 (-)*
 Michael Ballack 5
 Thomas Gottschalk 3 
 Spiderman 12 
 Spongebob 21 
 Paul mcCartney 10
 Garfield 23
 Angelina Jolie 15 *
Hannibal Lecter 16 (+)*
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 75


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 7
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 34
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
*Harry Potter 7 (-) *
Heidi Klum 5[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Michael Ballack 5
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 *
Hannibal Lecter 17 (+)*
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 75 [/font]


----------



## Reflox (21. Mai 2011)

*Obama 8 (+)*
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 34
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 7
Heidi Klum 5
*Michael Ballack 4 (-)*
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 15 *
*Hannibal Lecter 17
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 75


----------



## Alux (21. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 8
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 34
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
*Harry Potter 6 (-)*
Heidi Klum 5
Michael Ballack 4
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
*Angelina Jolie 16 (-) **
*Hannibal Lecter 17
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 75 [/font]


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Obama 8
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5 
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 34
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
*Bart Simpson 22 (+) 
*Harry Potter 6
*Heidi Klum 4 (-)
*Michael Ballack 4
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 16
Hannibal Lecter 17
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 75 [/font]
[/quote]


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Obama 8
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5
 Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 35 (+)
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 5 (-)
Heidi Klum 4
 Michael Ballack 4
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 16
Hannibal Lecter 17
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 75


----------



## Resch (26. Mai 2011)

Obama 8
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5
 Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 35 
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 4 (-)
Heidi Klum 4
 Michael Ballack 4
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 16
Hannibal Lecter 17
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 76 (+)


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 8
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5
Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp *36 (+)*
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter* 3 (-)*
Heidi Klum 4
Michael Ballack 4
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 23
Angelina Jolie 16
Hannibal Lecter 17
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 76[/font]


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Obama 8
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5
 Günther Jauch 8
Johnny Depp 35 
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 4 
*Heidi Klum 3 (-)*
 Michael Ballack 4
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
*Garfield 24 (+)*
Angelina Jolie 16
Hannibal Lecter 17
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 7


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Obama 8
Brad Pitt 11
Anne Will 5
Günther Jauch 8
*Johnny Depp 36 (+)*
Orlando Bloom 9
Claudia Schiffer 7
Anthony Kiedis 11 
Bart Simpson 22 
Harry Potter 4 
*Heidi Klum 2 (-)*
Michael Ballack 4
Thomas Gottschalk 3 
Spiderman 12 
Spongebob 21 
Paul mcCartney 10
Garfield 24
Angelina Jolie 16
Hannibal Lecter 17
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 7[/font]


----------

